# كتاب عن المواد الهندسية engineering materials



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 أبريل 2010)

Materials for engineering
Third edition
John Martin


materials for engineering​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (5 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على الكتاب


----------



## Eng-Faten (5 أبريل 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً مهندس أيمن حسن
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## General michanics (5 أبريل 2010)

ألف شكرمهندس أيمن


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا بدران و فاتن و قيس على المشاركة


----------



## abdelfattah nasr (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا على الكتاب مهندس ايمن


----------



## h__s (8 أبريل 2010)

اريد كتاب المقاومة المواد هو الرابط


----------



## م/الفيفي (9 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا بش مهندس


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## eng_aboamin (9 أبريل 2010)

شكر على هذه الكتاب الجميل


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا.. و يا رب الموضوع يكون افادكم


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (20 أبريل 2010)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## taoufik (20 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا و شكر*


----------



## taoufik (20 أبريل 2010)

si possible document des caractéristiques mécaniques des FRP (fibre reinforced plastics)

merci d'avance


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا على المشاركة


----------



## فــــزّاع (13 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## kareem moh (22 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## abdalla meanawy (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكل المشاركات

و يا رب الموضوع يكون عجبكم و افادكم


----------



## eng .magda (18 يونيو 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكل المشاركات
يا رب الموضوع يكون عجبكم


----------



## ammar -508 (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك عزيزي


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكل المشاركات


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يوليو 2010)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> materials for engineering
> 
> third edition
> john martin​
> ...


 

كتاب قيم .. مهندس أيمن 
بارك الله في جهدك .​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا دكتور محمد على المشاركة


----------



## حمادة محمود (16 أغسطس 2010)

متشكرين ياباشمهندس على هذا الكاتاب الجميل


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المشاركة


----------



## Mdk_ad (1 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يسلم يداك


----------



## العندليب المصرى (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر ياغالى


----------



## korzaty (24 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكراً جزيلاً جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## eng-hassan-id (24 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو اعاده رفع الكتاب وياريت يبقى على اكتر من موقع
وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (16 مارس 2011)

تم وضع رابط جديد

download

ارجو من المشرفين تعديل الرابط فى الموضوع الاصلى


----------



## muqdad1 (11 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hawler_rawand (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا على هذا الجهد


----------



## husammu (29 مايو 2011)

مشكورا جدا على الكتتاب


----------



## معتز عبدالله حاج (7 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم اريد بحث عن دراسه حاله في الكلال


----------



## aboamr007 (8 يونيو 2015)

شكرا...


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## فاتن باسم (25 أبريل 2016)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (4 يونيو 2016)

لك كل الشكر


----------

